
Snapchat Unveils Limited Edition Gucci Brand Spectacles with Bizarre Promo Video - evo_9
https://vrscout.com/news/snapchat-unveils-gucci-spectacles-3/
======
rvz
This is more or less of a Gucci-branded LSD simulator for $1000+.

I'd rather buy the real thing for less than this contraption.

